# New Honda HR-V



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it's a perfect vehicle for uber. Small, economical, AWD and not too expensive

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/04/30/2016-honda-hr-v-first-drive-review-video/


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

I think the riders are going to have a problem with those door handles.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/rating-plummeting-due-to-nissan-juke.18768/unread


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> I think the riders are going to have a problem with those door handles.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/rating-plummeting-due-to-nissan-juke.18768/unread


You might be right... Some of the pax are not too bright.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

More importantly does it have decent sized rear seats and enough cargo room. Obviously I would test one out in person before making any decisions, but it is a promising vehicle.


----------

